
How Not following my dreams enabled me to build a startup with 3.2M users - deadcoder0904
https://www.indiehackers.com/@aytekin/how-not-following-my-dreams-enabled-me-to-build-a-startup-with-3-2-million-users-46926a7016
======
Apocryphon
The startup world is obsessed with hyper-growth, sadly. It’s nice to see some
unconventional wisdom about just building a sustainable tech business.

